

Scientists show how Internet dependency alters the human brain - stfu
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/addicted-scientists-show-how-internet-dependency-alters-the-human-brain-6288344.html

======
vm
The article is really about video game addiction...

Games are engineered to be addictive. As a result they have the potential to
lead to serious health detriments.

Didn't tobacco and fast food companies get sued for that?

